# Does anyone have some pictures on the new Audi A3 ???



## johnlarsson (Mar 25, 2002)

Does anyone have some pictures on the new Audi A3 ???


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: Does anyone have some pictures on the new Audi A3 ??? (johnlarsson)*

Not real ones.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Does anyone have some pictures on the new Audi A3 ??? (Hajduk)*

The car should be show at the Frankfurt show next year with the MKV golf and jetta. But nothing for sure, althought whenever an official picture comes out you will see it here first.


----------

